# Kaufberatung Pls Help!



## RockCubeRider (2. Februar 2011)

So ich hallo Ihr da....

Ich hab nach langerbedenkzeit mich entschlossen ein Radon team zr 6.0 zu kaufen.
Jetzt seh ich das es das 20" nur noch in weiß gibt eigentlic net schlimmaber das gibts jetzt auch nicht mehr ausverkauft
ja und in schwarz auch nur noch in 18".

Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob auch ein 18er bike für mich geht....

Also helft mir bitte.
Ich bin 1,80m groß und erst 14 Jährchen Jung....nehme an ich wachse noch

Achso und vielleicht kommt auch ein QLT 4.0 in frage....

Gruß Tom


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Februar 2011)

Ebenso wichtig wie die Körpergröße ist auch Deine Schrittlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockCubeRider (6. Februar 2011)

So bin ausm Kurzurlaub zurück...

Mein Schrittlänge beträgt 81cm.

Freu mich antworten.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Februar 2011)

Ich habe SL86 bei 183cm und fahre mein ZR in 18''. Dazu sogar noch ein stärker gekröpfter Lenker. So sitze ich jetzt ziemlich aufrecht und tourenfreundlich, dabei ist das Bike aber auf Trails schön agil.
Meine Empfehlung: Nimm jetzt das 18er. Bei 81er SL sollte das auf jeden Fall passen. Wenn Du allerdings noch nen ordentlichen Schuss in die Länge machst... aber Du willst ja JETZT damit fahren. Zur Not verkaufst Du halt das Bike wieder, wenn es Dir zu klein werden sollte. 
Mit der Zeit und den gefahrenen Kilometern entwickelt man eh ein besseres Gespür, für das was man bevorzugt und was man mit dem Bike so alles anstellen möchte. Vielleicht soll es ja dann in 2 Jahren sowieso ein Enduro sein.
Zum QLT kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.

Was ist denn eigentlich Dein angepeilter Einsatzzweck für das Bike?


----------



## RockCubeRider (7. Februar 2011)

Also ich fahre touren und leichte trails....

aber auch mal im urlaub in schwierigeren....

ich würde mich auch freuen wenn du mir sagst was ich mit dem rad alles fahren könnte...bin nicht so erfahren.

Lohnt sich bei einem fully wie dem qlt race 4.0 auch zusätzlich eine sattelstützfederung? generell bei mtb´s?

also ich bevorzugeimmer noch diese beiden modelle:

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-6-0_id_8784_.htm

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/QLT-Race-4-0_id_9984_.htm

freu mich auf antworten

Tom


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

wenn wir von radon auch eine Empfehlung aussprechen dürfen dann diese:

Mit Sicherheit ist es richtig, daß bei einer Schrittlänge von 81 cm 18" passt. Die Schrittlänge kommt mir allerdings bei 1,80 Körpergröße sehr kurz vor. Eventl. hast Du beim Messen noch eine Jeans o.ä. angehabt oder die Wasserwaage nicht ganz bis zum Anschlag nach oben gezogen. Eine kurze Anleitung zum richtigen Messen der Schrittlänge findest Du auf unserer HP unter Support/FAQ.
Die durchschnittliche Schrittlänge bei 1,80 Körpergröße beträgt eher 85 cm. 
Vielleicht misst Du nochmal nach. 
Es ist zu vermuten, dass Du mit 14 Jahren relativ schnell aus 18" herauswächst. Damit sollte man suf jeden Fall kalkulieren.
Wenn Dein Budget noch ein wenig zulässt, schaue mal das Radon ZR Team 7.0 an. Das Rad ist im Moment auf 799,- reduziert. Das ist, da werden mir die anderen hier im Thread recht geben, verdammt günstig. Das Rad ist auch noch in 20" zu haben.


----------



## RockCubeRider (8. Februar 2011)

Ah ok...

also ich denke ich wÃ¼rde schon gern ein radon fully haben...

(an den User Radon Bikes: warum ist das qlt race 4.0 auf 899â¬ von 1299â¬ runter und das stage 4.0 nur auf 999â¬ von 1299â¬ runtergesetzt?)

und welches der beiden ist besser schÃ¤tze das stage wegen der slx kurbel...und dem hÃ¶herem preis aber das ist ne reine spekulation...und die bremse ist die schlechter oder besser?

freu mich wie immer auf antworten

Tom


----------



## donprogrammo (8. Februar 2011)

Das Stage ist schon besser ausgestattet, was den Mehrpreis auch irgendwo rechtfertigt.
Meiner Meinung anch ist die Avid Bremse schon besser als die Formula.

Zu den UVP's von Radon, ich wage das dreiste Kommentar, dass diese Preise nie wirklich verlangt werden, höchstens die ersten paar Wochen nach erscheinen einer neuen Modellgeneration. Die Bikes werden nach meinem Eindruck immer billiger als die UVP angeboten, was gut klingt, bis man weiß, dass Verkäufer und Hersteller die gleiche Person sind ...


----------



## RockCubeRider (9. Februar 2011)

ja... aber ich finds dann doof das das stage 100â¬  mehr kostet obwohl der "altpreis" bei beiden 1.299â¬ war


----------

